# L - shaped lounge



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yes my research for that elusive motorhome is still going on. thoughts on l shaped lounges anyone ??? they look very homely and i love that long window, also gives some nice floor space for the dog to lounge out (and nose at the world going by )manufacturers say they wer nt popular and have stopped making them, the newest i have come across is 6 years old yet all that i view on the pc are sold !!! are they more popular than makers percieve ????


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

If you are talking about the sundance 590 ,we found it to be great for lounging about during the day.But once the bed is made there is nowhere to sit,and if one of you want to get up early, then it`s outside with a chair and a blanket    

Les

Edit: i just noticed you are in the canaries,you wont need the blanket


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ours is 21 years old with an 'L' lounge at the rear. We have a dinning area in the front as well, so plenty of room. Dog loves the mode and nose-paints as often as he can. Hope you find what you are looking for.
Regards.


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

The L shaped lounge in our Ace Napoli is what sold it for us. We keep the overcab bed made up all the time, so we can leave it as a lounging area all the time.

It's great just to park up, hook up and chill out in! And in the morning it's ready just to do the same with. There are big windows on all three sides so wherever we look we get a great view.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We also have the L shaped lounge,it is the most spacious layout I have seen in a m/home.When the double bed is made up you are a bit restricted for room,but we don't use it that way.

We manage to sleep feet to feet on the seats,works well for us.As has already been said the all round viewing from the lounge area is exceptional.

Although this layout is still popular I think that manufacturers are reluctant to make it because of the seat belt law that changed in 2007.It is not possible to fit rear belts so we use our 4 berth as a very spacious 2 berth.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ditto here with the Pilote G240 - it is a very rare layout - we have L-shape sofa (with 2 seatbelts available) on one side with a 2 seater on the other. It gives us the options to lounge or eat (with the tables added on poles as required), and is very flexible. 
Interestingly enough, the continental versions of the G240 I have seen had a double dinette where the L shaped bit is on ours - changes it completely  
Some versions of later A class Pilotes and Rapidos (and Hymers ?) have a long bench seat with a rather square L-shaped seating arrangement. We will still look around, and when we find something to replace her, Stella2 will be offered here first! 12 years old now, but still very comfortable, and a practical 6m length. 8)


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Our previous motorhome was a Laika 7.1g with a fixed bed and an L shaped lounge. Didn't have a problem with it at all. 

Our present motorhome has different areas bathroom/bedroom (single beds)/kitchen/lounge with 2 double facing seats but with only 1 seatbelt in that area and the swivel cab seats which we sit on in the evenings. We have found this layout to be perfect for us but would probably not suit other people.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*l shaped lounge*

Hi peaky my bessie E425 has the Lshaped lounge and is still for sale on M. H. F. when we bought it thats what sold it for us unfortunately due to illness we are selling and are getting a static caravan so we can still getaway i hope you are are enjoying the canaries JAKS :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We went from a dinette to an L-shaped lounge and fint it so much better, it gives a lot more space and makes the van feel very much larger.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

wow !!!! thankyou for allyour replies keep em coming i did nt realise there were so many types any more models i should research??? i never realised an ace napoli was l shaped. Big thankyou to jaks i would buy your van in a heartbeat if i had the cash !!!! still saving unfortunately !!! but you never know im over to uk this month so will view a van in the flesh to see for myself, is the storage good and wash room acceptable ?? would like to use the shower . any issues that are known in these age of vans ??? waiting with baited breath now !!!!


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with the comment about the difficulty with rear seatbelts. Probably the only downside of our layout is the fact that we can't safely take passengers...but then I don't find that much of a drawback!! :wink:

We have a plenty large enough washroom, I use it regularly myself, and we have a 4 burner hob with both a grill and oven. so the cooking facilities are good too. Could do with more workspace, but then couldn't most MHs?

More than enough storage space for two I'd say - there are head height cupboards on all three sides at the rear, plus over the sink, plus a large wardrobe, plus a kind of sideboard as well. It's not great for external storage though - there's a gas cupboard that will take 2 bottles but that's about the lot. I believe they were still made until 2008 on the X250 chassis, and although I have read about water ingress problems our 2003 van is dry as a bone.

Plenty of pictures on this advert I found:
http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/stock-item-id/at8a60b91b314c444a0131568c4b1d5d05/advert

Ours only has the 2.0JTD engine which isn't really powerful enough, but the 2.3 should be plenty.

As you can probably guess...we love it to bits!


----------



## Hebridean Wild Camper (Mar 19, 2017)

We have the same model and we are looking after it so well so that we can keep it forever. WHY oh WHY don't the designers/manufacturers cater, in some small number, for those of us who dearly love this layout?!!!


----------

